# Diseñar un esquema con sensor de movimientos.



## Meta (Abr 1, 2008)

Hola amigos:

Tengo una idea en la cabeza que no me sale bien, muestro un dibujo mal hecho para que se hagan una idea.

Donde pone 16F84A-04 es una placa con ese PIC, lo que hace es que cuando te acerques a la puerta de la casa el sensor de movimiento te detecta y se enciende la luz, en caso que sea de noche, al cabo de 10 minutos si no detecta movimiento la luz se apaga.

Vamos a suponer que que con el interruptor de la pared al pulsarlo puedo encender y apagar la luz normal.

Pero tengo una duda. 

*¿Es posible hacer las dos cosas a la vez?* 

Es decir, que a parte de que funcione el sensor de movimiento como dije arriba antes que pueda cuando quiera apagar y encender la luz con el interruptor de siempre sin que me afecte nada a la vez.

O solo puedo usar el sensor de movimiento como interruptor sin usar el de la pared?

Digamos, que quiero hacer un cableado que me funcione de las dos maneras.

Se que es difícil de explicar y entender.


----------



## alco79ar (Abr 2, 2008)

Me parece que deberias poner el conector del sensor en paralelo con la llave que enciende la luz. y... es necesario el pic? me parece que no...

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 2, 2008)

El PIC lo quiero para hacer un proyecto relacionado con esto y porque me gusta. No, no hace falta realmente, pero lo hago por curiosidad, por aprender y porque me hace ilusión.

A ver si viene un entendido y nos guía son que se nos haga un corto.

Pongo el nuevo dibujo por si acaso no quede muy claro el anterior.


----------



## pcdjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto de los foros, respondiendo a tu pregunta si hay como utilizar las dos al mismo tiempo.

La solución esta en que el pulsador (no interruptor) debe tener tres funciones, en la primera pulsación que le active al sensor de movimiento, a la segunda que le prenda al foco y a la tercera que le apague al foco, esto se debe encerrar en un bucle.

Espero que les sirva la explicación.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 27, 2008)

este es el esquema tipico de una luz conmutada.
en la pared pon un conmutador y un pic que te controle un rele haciendo la funcion del otro conmutador.


----------



## asherar (Nov 27, 2008)

Por qué no usas el pic para sensar los interruptores y el PIR. Luego el Pic toma las decisiones cuándo y como encender o apagar. Si por tiempo o por prioridad.


----------



## Meta (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola:

Esta pregunta lo hice en Abril. 
He comprado este PIR de la foto y funciona muy bien.




Tiene tres pines. Uno de GND o masa, otro +5VDC y el tercero te dice activado o desactivado que va conectado directamente al PIC. Tiene un jumper que puedes cambiar a la inversa el estado del PIR. Es muy sensible y funciona muy bien.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 27, 2008)

cuanto sale ese modulo pir? en españa


----------



## Meta (Nov 27, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> cuanto sale ese modulo pir? en españa



10€.
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?products_id=388


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 27, 2008)

es muy caro (en argentina)   ajjajaaj ya veo cuanto me sale aca


----------



## Meta (Nov 28, 2008)

¿Cuánto vale en Argentina?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 28, 2008)

me acabo de fijar y ni si quiera se consigue aca jaajajaj mala leche


----------



## pcdjoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola nuevamente.

Aqui les dejo 1 pequeño diagrama de 1 de las formas en la que se puede solucionar el problema.

En el mensaje anterior puse la forma como funciona el pulsador

Suerte


----------



## asherar (Nov 28, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> me acabo de fijar y ni si quiera se consigue aca jaajajaj mala leche



Buena oportunidad para ponerse a fabricarlo !


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 29, 2008)

si el tema es conseguir el sensor en si por que el modulo en todo caso no es dificil de fabricar


----------



## asherar (Nov 29, 2008)

Los sensores parecen ser bastante estándar. Así nomás googleando rápido encontré esto. 





de este enlace: http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/sedes/manizales/4040003/lecciones/cap3lecc7.htm

Después el detector parece que se arma "fácil":  




de este enlace: http://www.infrarrojos.net/lecciones/pir.html





de este enlace: http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~mariocc/piro.html

Según recuerdo el problema con los piroeléctricos era el "ruido", pero estoy hablando de hace 20 años. 
Hoy debe haber más de una mejora para lograr algo estable en forma accesible. 
Si querés algunos precios podés fijarte acá.
Ya que estamos, enlazo a la hoja de Datos del piroeléctrico de la oferta LHI958.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 30, 2008)

muchas gracias ya veo si me pido un par para probar el funcionamiento


----------



## 245876 (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola META perdon una pregunta pero como dices tiene 3 pines verdad los cuales dos de ellos son de alimentación mi pregunta es que case de señal es la que entrega analoga o digital y si es necesario conectarle a PIC o se lo puede configurar de otra forma .

GRACIAS


----------

